# ADA Entrance door swing



## Luke's Dad (Aug 29, 2005)

I need a little advice :help: on the proper swing of a door the I am installing in a converted garage to office space. The new space has to be ADA accessible. The owners had an exterior door from a previous job that they didn't need, and figured it would work in the new office space. The print shows the door swinging out away from the interior and the door they have swings into the office space. I told them I thought the door should swing out and away so if there was a problem in the office, the handicapped person could just open the door out and roll right out instead of opening the door towards them and the person having to back up out of the way of the door to get out. I'm in NJ and would like some guidance on this matter. I looked on the goverment ADA website but couldn't find out anything about the swing of the door.

My intention is to get a door that swings out and follow what the plan calls for. I don't want to install the door that is there only to be told to take it out and replace it with on that swings out. The owner wants to hear the "logic" on why it can't swing in.  :furious: 

Thanks!
Lance


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

> The owner wants to hear the "logic" on why it can't swing in.


(to customer)
"Imagine a man in a wheelchair. He opens YOUR door towards himself, trys to leave and hits it with his chair/tire/footrest. This happens a couple times. Sure it's not a big deal unless, of course, there's a FIRE BEHIND HIM in which case he would BURN TO DEATH so you could save $200. ADA rules or not, do you want that on your conscience? I don't."

Also make sure to get a contract amendment signed stating that if the inspector fails the door, you will be compensated (again) to make it right.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Also found a couple places Here for HTML and Here for PDF, but haven't had time to look through it all yet.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Here's what I think I know about doors and the ADA... 

A door that swings in must have 18" of clear wall space next to the knob side so that a person on crutches can lean against the wall and open the door.

A door must have hardware that allows it to be opened with a closed fist (leverset, panic bar, etc.).

The door may swing in either direction, but there must be a minimum of 48" of clear space beyond the swing of the door for the wheelchair to maneuver while opening the door. 

The doorway must be at least 32" of clear opening when fully open.

Fire and panic codes may require that all doors for egress paths open in the direction of egrees travel. It may depend on whether this job is IRC or IBC. I can't help but to wonder why the ADA is applicable to a residential remodel, unless it's voluntary compliance or a customer request. Maybe they'll want exit signs and emergency lights too?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Is this a home office that the public will be using? For egress think in terms of all those night club fires in which there would be a mass panic to get out and everybody is piled up AGAINST the door. Might have to look into other ADA requirements...handicap bathroom, etc. You can't just reverse a regular prehung door because the sill has to be low profile so the wheelchair can roll over it with ease. You can order a prehung outswing door with handicap sill.


----------



## Luke's Dad (Aug 29, 2005)

_I can't help but to wonder why the ADA is applicable to a residential remodel, unless it's voluntary compliance or a customer request. Maybe they'll want exit signs and emergency lights too?_

This is a residence that is being converted to office space. And yes... emergency lighting and signage is required. 

_Also make sure to get a contract amendment signed stating that if the inspector fails the door, you will be compensated (again) to make it right._
Compesation wouldn't be a problem with them, I just don't want to hang a doorway twice if I can avoid it1  

I am going to just order the door with an outswing and the handicap sill... because that's the right way to do it.

Thanks for the responses!
Lance


----------

